# tactuo (epiduo; american verison)



## pbjelly (Sep 15, 2012)

anybody use tactuo / epiduo for acne breakouts? just wondering if anybody gets and initial breakout and how long it lasts ?


----------



## GabriellaMarika (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi pbjelly, 

I've been using Tactuo for about a month now and today is my first day without a single pimple. I've read other reviews and it seems as though everyone reacts a bit differently to it, but if your skin is anything like mine than it takes a few weeks to see significant results.

*My Skin Before Tactuo:*

I didn't start breaking out until I was about 17. I constantly had small white heads around my mouth and chin. Once one would go away, another two would pop up. It was constant and no matter how many products I used, I couldn't get them to go away. My doctor suggested I try birth control to try to control it. It helped, but I would still break out quite often. I decided to try over-the-counter products to try to help. I watched countless YouTube reviews and heard great things about La Roche-Posay Effaclar K, Effaclar A.I., Effaclar DUO...  none of them worked. I tried spot treating with tea-tree oil. Still, nothing. Throughout my four years at university, it appeared as though my skin just got worse. The small white heads became big ones, and they weren't just around my mouth anymore. They would appear on my forehead, and even sometimes on my nose and cheeks. My friend told me Tactuo worked wonders for her so now, at 21, I decided I'd give it a shot.

*Using Tactuo*

It took me a while to fit it into my routine. During my first week on Tactuo, my face was so tight and dry and it burned like crazy. I followed the instructions and only applied a pea size to my chin, cheeks and forehead once a day before bed, but every time I would wash my face or apply moisturizer, I would get this painful burning sensation. It was so bad, I felt the need to constantly run my face under cool water but I had to face the pain and restrain myself because I knew constantly wetting my face would really just make it that much more dry. I talked to my friend, who's been on Tactuo for about a year now (and has absolutely flawless skin), and she told me I was applying it all wrong.

MY OLD ROUTINE: 

*In the AM:*

1) Wash my face with Cetaphil Cleanser for Oily and Acne Prone Skin in the morning

2) Apply Complex 15 as a moisturizer.

3) Apply make-up

(I would constantly be having to re-apply Complex 15 throughout the day because my skin was so dry and flaky

*In the PM:*

1) Remove make-up with a cleansing cloth

2) Wash my face with the same Cetaphil Cleanser

3) Apply Cetaphil Moisturizing Lotion (which is significantly thicker than Complex 15) immediately after cleansing my skin to try to sooth the burning sensation 

5) Apply Tactuo once my face felt a bit better.

MY NEW (and much better) ROUTINE:  

*In the AM:*

1) Wash my face with GENTLE Cetaphil Cleanser for Sensitive Skin (made a HUGE difference)

2) Apply Cetaphil Moisturizing Lotion 

3) Apply make-up

*In the PM:*

1) Wash my face with the same gentle Cetaphil Cleanser

2) Wait for my face to dry completely

3) Apply Tactuo right before bed

Not only has the burning sensation completely gone away, but my skin is _finally _completely clear! My pores look significantly smaller too. For the first month, I did have an initial breakout but it was considerably better than my skin before using Tactuo. It wasn't anything a touch of make-up couldn't help conceal. It took about two weeks of having to tough it out and let my skin feel dry and flaky until it finally adjusted to it, but it was well worth it! I think the trick to getting Tactuo to work for you is to experiment and stick with it!

Well I hope my novel of a response helps you out pbjelly!

Good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pbjelly (Sep 19, 2012)

thanks the for reply .. i have pretty much the same routine as you for am pm but my face has not improved yet.. i had almost clear skin before using tactuo and the initial breakout was just a mess... im hoping that my face will clear ( i dont even go out in public except for school and work now im even embarassed to see my boyfriend )


----------



## Szx3 (Oct 5, 2012)

OMFG that's why my skin burns like shit?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have like almost exactly the same routine as ur old one


----------



## mike96 (Apr 17, 2013)

A friend of mine recommended this stuff to me and I've been using it for the past month or so. I haven't experienced any side effects, but I'm sure everyone reacts a little different. I have read however that it should only be applied one time/day, and just 4 pea size dots, so you don't need to use a lot. Very happy with the results so far. I'll keep you posted!!!


----------



## brookekp (Nov 24, 2013)

Been using Tactuo for 4 months now here are my before and after shots they speak for themselves! You have to push through the burning and peeling as that will eventually subside. I use Laroche Posay effaclar H cream in the morning if I have any flaking!



(before - not the clearest but you can see my cheek how much acne I had)



(cheeks) After:






I still have a bit of scarring that I was told will eventually go away. Remember to wear an SPF of at least 30 because your skin is suuuuuper sensitive baby skin after it peels off all the layers! Also I have noticed a reduction in my fine lines around my outer eye area and forehead on this stuff! Good luck!


----------



## Lelanda Muzzell (Dec 17, 2013)

My daughter has been using Tactuo for 5 weeks and her acne is worse..anyone have this happen..she is 14 and this morning her face was so sore from her acne, she did not want to even touch it....I have been helping her apply the gel at night and she is using cetaphil  cleaner and cream as well...

Not sure what our next step should be....she is taking a oral antibiotic everyday as well, and they have her on a light BC pill as well with no results so far..any suggestions would be great...Tactuo is not covered under our benefits from my hubbys work..and it is $120 a tube...hopefully it starts to work soon but it seems to be getting worse


----------

